# New deer crack attractant!!



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

This stuff is unreal!!! Give it a look!!


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Fishballz said:


> This stuff is unreal!!! Give it a look!!



that is great


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh I thought it was HO in HEAT!!!!


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

My wife would probably object to me putting one of those at my stand.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm gonna ask for one on Christmas!


----------

